# Christmas Day Special on ABC - Lakers at Heat



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Best In The Game VS NBA Finals' MVP*


*STARTERS*






































VS






































*BENCH*






































VS















































*Meeting of the Great Minds*​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm kinda tired of this matchup... Why not some more fun teams to watch? I would have loved to have watched a Suns-Lakers matchup or even a LeBron-Lakers matchup. Or even a repeat of the NJ-PHX thriller.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dorell Wright starts, not Kapono


But the Lakers better watch out for him coming off the bench dropping 3's for the kids on Christmas


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope it's a good game...no Shaq and no Odom...

Go Lakers!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

One good thing about being a Lakers fan is we always get to watch our team play during Christmas.:cheers:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

oh its that time


udonis haslem vs luke walton

epic


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Does anybody really care about this matchup anymore?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Honestly, this is going to be a blow out Lakers win. I must say that after 3 straight years of the same matchup, the demise of the Shaq/Kobe feud, and the very fact that Shaquille wont be playing, whats the point of watching?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Kobe vs Wade is gonna be a matchup to remember.

Im tellin you right now. Kobe for 40+ and Wade for 40+. Its gon be a close game, but LA comes out on top and Kobe shows why hes still the best in the game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Miami will probably jump out to a huge lead only to have the Lakers cut it short by the 4th quarter. Whatever happens after that is up for anyone to predict. LA enjoys putting themselves in very difficult situations only to somehow climb out of it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't wait


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Anyone else think Jason Kapono is wearing a wig in that picture?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Kobe and Wade alone is enough to make this a good matchup. I would rather see some western powerhouses go at it like Spurs/Mavericks, but Kobe/Wade is pretty entertaining too.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I hope it's a good game...no Shaq and no Odom...
> 
> Go Lakers!


Yes. Means plenty more shots for the 2 best shooting guards in the game.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

And this'll still probably have the highest ratings of any game this season. That's funny.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Worst...Christmas game...Ever... But it will be the highest rated game of the season because it will draw the casual know nothing fans. They'll turn the game on and be like "What the... Where's Shaq? And who's that number 24 guy? Wow he's good...Wait that's Kobe! He changed his number?"


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

wont be watching (what a CRAP XMAS DAY GAME) but hope the heat win


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Theonee said:


> One good thing about being a Lakers fan is we always get to watch our team play during Christmas.:cheers:


It hasn't been good the last two years...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> It hasn't been good the last two years...


The Lakers won last Christmas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

EHL said:


> The Lakers won last Christmas.


The Heat won on christmas last year 97-92. The Lakers beat the Heat in L.A a month later.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Good call, wrong game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This thread is pretty amusing. How is this a 'bad matchup'? Two of the top players in the game, and two legendary coaches go head to head. Yeah what a bummer. What kinda true NBA fan would watch such a disaster of a matchup.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Heated said:


> This thread is pretty amusing. How is this a 'bad matchup'? Two of the top players in the game, and two legendary coaches go head to head. Yeah what a bummer. What kinda true NBA fan would watch such a disaster of a matchup.


Exactly. An 18-9 team vs. the defending champs. Two of the best players in the game. It's not the best matchup they could've put together, but it's certainly not the worst matchup ever. Haters will hate I suppose.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Exactly. An 18-9 team vs. the defending champs. Two of the best players in the game. It's not the best matchup they could've put together, but it's certainly not the worst matchup ever. Haters will hate I suppose.


True. I mean, two guys with rings going at each other on both ends of the floor, who wouldn't want to watch that?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I think it's annoying because the only reason these two teams play each other on Christmas is because of the Shaq and Kobe "feud". There are other better matchups they could have chosen to schedule. Either way, I'll take any games on Christmas.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

This should be a close game, and very entertaining to watch.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think it will be a good game. Lakers are missing Odom. Heat are Missing Shaq. So I think the game will be close and exciting, and not a blow out by either team. Watching Kobe and Wade battle always sounds interesting to me. I agree that its getting a little played out, but still sounds fun to me.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

You'd think people would be used to the Lakers being featured on national TV, I mean they've only been in 13 of the last 27 NBA Finals since 1980. 

And anyway, this is more about two of the best players in the game in Wade and Kobe, it's not nearly as much about Shaq and Kobe as it used to be.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think this is the last year they'll play against each other on Christmas Day...next year, I wouldn't be surprised to see LeBron vs Melo/AI or something along those lines.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

is shaq playing? he looks like he is in warmups


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Look at all those ****ing presents. Rich *******!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The two best perimeter players in the world square off today in Kobe Bryant, and D Wade.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

What type of opening was that, ABC? That will make you turn the channel, which i did. You are horrible, ABC.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This is like one of the rare games that the Heat Arena is full


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

nobody triple-teams Wade. Mike Breen needs to learn the game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That was a nice cut to the hoop


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Oh my, Kwame!!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wade burns kobe for the dunk


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wright burning kobe a couple of times.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

sherako said:


> nobody triple-teams Wade. Mike Breen needs to learn the game.


yeah they do youre just a Kobe lover and never give credit where he is do.

BTW Mark Jackson whatever his name is also a Kobe lover constantly talking about he is unselfish(BULL), he is just injured thats all he is still a ballhog anyways good game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> yeah they do youre just a Kobe lover and never give credit where he is do.
> 
> BTW Mark Jackson whatever his name is also a Kobe lover constantly talking about he is unselfish(BULL), he is just injured thats all he is still a ballhog anyways good game.


That was unprovoked. :laugh:

Nice start for Dorrell Wright.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wade has like 3 blocks already. and a vicious one on smush.


----------



## Kyakko (Aug 14, 2002)

DuMa said:


> wade has like 3 blocks already. and a vicious one on smush.


that block was VICIOUS!!!:cheers: from behind and into the fifth row


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Yep, great game for DWade in the first... 11 pts, 2 boards, 4 assists, 3 blocks, 1 steal in the first.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

anybody else ah, really "enjoy" those Pu$sycat Dolls? I sure would like to play, um, with their kitty! haha.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I also know Kobe wont be playing like this for the rest of the game he is too good to be shooting and struggling like he is now.

Come on make it an exciting matchup between Kobe and Wade.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Kobe > Wade


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> I also know Kobe wont be playing like this for the rest of the game he is too good to be shooting and struggling like he is now.
> 
> Come on make it an exciting matchup between Kobe and Wade.


Wade is certainly doing his part.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yup. Kobe not stepping up to the challenge at all.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yup. Kobe not stepping up to the challenge at all.


Actually, we are seeing the "new" Kobe Bryant. Gone are the days of him taking every shot from start to finish. Kobe is doing what everyone says he can't do which is getting everyone else involved; however, as the game continues he'll continue to be more assertive. Kobe has been doing this all season long.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Don't bring that pretty layup **** on Alonzo. Come on Mo.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

ralaw said:


> Actually, we are seeing the "new" Kobe Bryant. Gone are the days of him taking every shot from start to finish. Kobe is doing what everyone says he can't do which is getting everyone else involved; however, as the game continues he'll continue to be more assertive. Kobe has been doing this all season long.


If not finishing and turning the ball over is the "new" Kobe, then I want to the old one back. Our offense is not that different last season. Whether Kobe shoots high volume or not, we score around the same. Our defense and ridiculously high turnover rate is what holds us back. I wish more people would see this and get off the "new Kobe" bandwagon.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're playing horrible right now. Lucky to be down only 11 right now.

We need to step it up big time. Kobe needs to play well the rest of the way...that 1st quarter was pretty bad.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> If not finishing and turning the ball over is the "new" Kobe, then I want to the old one back. Our offense is not that different last season. Whether Kobe shoots high volume or not, we score around the same. Our defense and ridiculously high turnover rate is what holds us back. I wish more people would see this and get off the "new Kobe" bandwagon.


I think it's pretty obvious that Kobe isn't as offensively aggressive for when looking for his shots this season, even Kobe has mentioned it, so I wouldn't call it a bandwagon.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

sasha sure likes to brick that 3.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

and Phil needs to take out Sasha right now, take off his jersey and tell him to leave and never come back.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

ralaw said:


> I think it's pretty obvious that Kobe isn't as offensively aggressive for when looking for his shots this season, even Kobe has mentioned it, so I wouldn't call it a bandwagon.


I think you missed the point I was trying to make but who cares. Back to the game.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wheres kobe?


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

Man, what the hell is Vujacic doing...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Finally, Kobe is back in...


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

heat are stinkin up the joint


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thats twice Wade has been posterized this game


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

If they made Ronny Turiaf posters, Dwyane Wade would definately be on one of them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's two posters by the Lakers...Kwame on Zo and Turiaf on Wade...I love it.

It's too bad we're down 6...it sure feels like we're down by a lot more.

Come on Lakers!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lakers are VERY lucky to be this close.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

that block by Dorrell was classic hahaha Bryant got owned.


----------



## TakUrBalzBakFrmUrWife (Nov 9, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Lakers are VERY lucky to be this close.


The Heat are VERY lucky to be 7 ahead...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DuMa said:


> heat are stinkin up the joint


Heat are stinkin up the joint? They've been in control all half and haven't even played well!


----------



## TakUrBalzBakFrmUrWife (Nov 9, 2004)

ralaw said:


> Actually, we are seeing the "new" Kobe Bryant. Gone are the days of him taking every shot from start to finish. Kobe is doing what everyone says he can't do which is getting everyone else involved; however, as the game continues he'll continue to be more assertive. Kobe has been doing this all season long.


Only the people who watch Laker games know that...


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Heat are stinkin up the joint? They've been in control all half and haven't even played well!


they were turning it over and shooting airballs for a good chunk of 2-4 minutes in the 2nd quarter. they shoudl really be up by 10 or more. they just really let the lakers back into it.


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

kobe has been owned by Dorrel in the first half. Going 1-9 does not equate to setting up team mates.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Wade is just schooling the lakers right now


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

very lethargic game by a lot of the players on both teams. Wade is a beast in attacking the rim as usual.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

1 off 15 from the arc is beyond disgusting. This team isn't even a 3-point shooting. How could Phil Jackson is letting this happen? 

And turnovers? I just don't wanna go there. :curse:


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

1 guy showed up for the Lakers. And he's powered by dance.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Thuloid said:


> 1 guy showed up for the Lakers. And he's powered by dance.


*TURIAF!!!!!!!!*

:allhail:


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

ironic that the one guy showing heart for the lakers in this game had heart surgery a few years ago


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Seems like the other Heat players should've given Zo some interior defense help so he didn't keep committing those shooting fouls.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sad day to be a Lakers fan.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Great day to be a heat fan!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Watching Kobe _try_ to guard Wade is some high level comedy. He continues to be the biggest reason why the All Defensive Teams have lost all credibility.

What a game by the Finals MVP and NBA Champ. He's the 3rd best player in the NBA IMO but looked like the best tonight. His mental toughness is on a different level.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

<strike>Miami has the dumbest fans, they get dumber every year</strike>....chanting "Kobe sucks" now, lol. Bunch of Shaq followers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe deserved every bit of that chant.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

One on One said:


> Miami has the dumbest fans, they get dumber every year....chanting "Kobe sucks" now, lol. Bunch of Shaq followers.


That would be because they know who the standard is. Notice how they did it at the end of the game when the game was out of reach?

However, regardless it was classless.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

DWade awesome game.

very efficient and very entertaining.

40 pts 29 mins 12-20fg 1-1 3pt 15-16ft 4 rebs 11 asts 4 steals 4 blocks 

i would take that over any 60 or 50 point games by far.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

I think chants are funny. I know some people pretend to be classy and would like all fans to politely clap and curtsey all the time but that would be boring. I'm excited to see Miami's crappy fans do ANYTHING that suggest they're actually watching the game lol.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Kobe is clearly not healthy, but 80% of him (being generous) makes for a better Laker win than 0%. Lamar Odom needs to get back, and how.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> *Watching Kobe try to guard Wade is some high level comedy. He continues to be the biggest reason why the All Defensive Teams are a joke.*
> 
> What a game by the Finals MVP and NBA Champ. He's the 3rd best player in the NBA IMO but looked like the best tonight. His mental toughness is on a different level.


Finally, someone brings this to attention. 

I don't understand why he's thought so highly as a defender.
He is average at best. 

Lakers losing was a nice Christmas present...=)


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

DuMa said:


> DWade awesome game.
> 
> very efficient and very entertaining.
> 
> ...


So true.

Sensational game by him, he's just awesome to watch. :worthy:


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

DuMa said:


> DWade awesome game.
> 
> very efficient and very entertaining.
> 
> ...


When the spotlight is on Wade certainly is great at having his best games. You have to appreciate his greatness.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Finally, someone brings this to attention.


I think the reason nobody brings it up is because it's common knowledge among NBA fans(people who follow the league closely) that Kobe's D is very overrated. Everybody(even his fanatics) knows that.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

But..but.. Wade Needs The Refs To Score Any Points!!?%!


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Finally, someone brings this to attention.
> 
> I don't understand why he's thought so highly as a defender.
> He is average at best.
> ...


I've always been amazed that people think Kobe is a good defender, much less a great one. The reason he got attention before was that Shaq was behind him so he gambled a lot and reached (which you saw him get a couple of fouls for today trying to guard Wade) but it didn't result in big problems because shaq was guarding the basket. Since Shaq has left you NEVER hear about Kobe's being a great defender because in reality he never was.

His defense is bad, he's out of position a lot, and it's ALWAYS been that way. He constantly stops moving his feet and tries to get picks with those long arms. He just picked a few high profile games like Sunday national games vs. Iverson to play really hard on defense so people didn't know any better.






for the record the Lakers are saying that Kobe had the flu.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Watching Kobe _try_ to guard Wade is some high level comedy. He continues to be the biggest reason why the All Defensive Teams have lost all credibility.


 what does his past awards have to do with today's version of that player? stupid. you are a _kid_ *trying* to give knowledge of the game. humble yourself, because you really don't know much about the game. I won't allow you to poison others here, particularly the young ones who swallow up every comment as true.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

sherako said:


> what does his past awards have to do with today's version of that player? stupid. you are a _kid_ *trying* to give knowledge of the game. humble yourself, because you really don't know much about the game. I won't allow you to poison others here, particularly the young ones who swallow up every comment as true.


Talk about condescending. Geez. Maybe you should make an actual argument or something?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Diophantos said:


> Talk about condescending. Geez. Maybe you should make an actual argument or something?


His boy just got *****ed* on on National TV. He's not in the right frame of mind(a lot of Kobe groupies probably feeling like him right now). Poor kid.

*No masking.*


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

****ty HEAT team gets blowout victory against "KOBE"...A lot of ignorant water cooler talk will be around water coolers this week...Great game by Wade...poor poor game by Kobe, and no outside shooting by the lakers...should've lost by 25

Bad game for the NBA, i expect the ratings for the broadcast to be horrible


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

lmao @ SPMJ. If he wasn't punked so often it wouldn't be sad.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

One on One said:


> Miami has the dumbest fans, they get dumber every year....chanting "Kobe sucks" now, lol. Bunch of Shaq followers.





essbee said:


> I think chants are funny. I know some people pretend to be classy and would like all fans to politely clap and curtsey all the time but that would be boring. I'm excited to see Miami's crappy fans do ANYTHING that suggest they're actually watching the game lol.


I could really care less what you think about our fan base. Did Kobe suck today? *YES!* They were stating the obvious. Can you back up that we have the dumbest fans and that we're getting dumber every year? Or are you just pissed that our team ruined your Christmas? Thank you.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jordan0386 said:


> ****ty HEAT team gets blowout victory against "KOBE"...A lot of ignorant water cooler talk will be around water coolers this week...Great game by Wade...poor poor game by Kobe, and no outside shooting by the lakers...should've lost by 25
> 
> Bad game for the NBA, i expect the ratings for the broadcast to be horrible


LOL "****ty Heat team"

Well let's see, we've played exactly *ZERO* games with our starting 5 together, and we're right around .500...that's fine with me, we were 10-10 after 20 games last year, and we held the trophy in the end. If anything, our role players who would've been riding pine are getting great exposure for later in the year while they fill in the holes left by our injured stars.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Look at all these *No.* Lakers fans making excuses and trashing the Heat fans. Face the facts... you just got blown out, Kobe just got *No masking.* on, and Wade just nutted all over your pitiful team. Wade>Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Horrible game by the Lakers...kudos to the Heat for beating up on us from beginning to end.

Wade was awesome. Kobe wasn't.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

blh5387 said:


> Look at all these stupid Lakers fans making excuses and trashing the Heat fans. Face the facts... you just got blown out, Kobe just got [email protected] on, and Wade just nutted all over your pitiful team. *Wade>Kobe.*


Today? Yes. But overall, no.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

sherako said:


> what does his past awards have to do with today's version of that player? stupid. you are a _kid_ *trying* to give knowledge of the game. humble yourself, because you really don't know much about the game. I won't allow you to poison others here, particularly the young ones who swallow up every comment as true.



What's exactly wrong with SP's statement? It's right on
point.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

And enough with the flu *No masking.*. We've all seen Wade play with the flu, and he still plays well, so that's no excuse for Kobe's horrible performance.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> His boy just got sh*tted on on National TV. He's not in the right frame of mind(a lot of Kobe groupies probably feeling like him right now). Poor kid.


 actually I'm feeling good. ankle a little puffed up from some mishaps, but other than that I'm great. also, that kid comment is poorly placed, since you are the same _literal_ age as me, but considerably younger mentally.

Wade on defense was calling for that high screen on Kobe all-day (like mostly all players do), he only broke Kobe down vis-a-vis a few times. also he had that pumpfake that drew Kobe. last year he had about 18 points against a healthy Kobe (to 36), but conveniently you weren't there to comment on that. you only "seem" to pop up whenever Kobe has a bad game. incredible eh?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kobe deserved every bit of that chant.


Lakers fans, I apologize for this. You know I don't make comments like this. Just was extremely frustrated and won't happen again.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Lakers fans, I apologize for this. You know I don't make comments like this. Just was extremely frustrated and won't happen again.


He did suck *** though.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

It has been a Christmas day disaster for me, three years in a row. I hope they put on different teams next season during Christmas, so that I can enjoy my holiday.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I could really care less what you think about our fan base. Did Kobe suck today? *YES!* They were stating the obvious. Can you back up that we have the dumbest fans and that we're getting dumber every year? Or are you just pissed that our team ruined your Christmas? Thank you.



LOL I'm a Wizards fan and we just smoked the Heat a few games back. I was just making an observation on your fans that they are dumb as hell making up stupid chants that make no sense and not showing up til the 2nd quarter so they look cool.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He'll bounce back...I'm not worried too much. Heat got us this time around...hopefully it'll be a different story when we meet again in January.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

EHL said:


> He did suck *** though.


Yes, he did. But saying "Kobe sucks" would generally imply that he always sucks. Even though Wade and the Heat completely torched our asses, it's still not cool to make comments like I did about your favorite team and its players.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Let's chill out with the attacks...It's Christmas! Happy Holidays to all the Heat, Lakers, and basketball fans around the world.

The Heat were the better team today. The pace of the game played well for the Heat. The Lakers didn't shoot the ball well and it allowed the Heat to run that 3-2 matchup zone a ton. Wade outplayed Kobe from start to finish, and the end result was a Heat blowout. You didn't have to watch the game to know what happened, just look at the boxscore.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

One on One said:


> LOL I'm a Wizards fan and we just smoked the Heat a few games back. I was just making an observation on your fans that they are dumb as hell making up stupid chants that make no sense and not showing up til the 2nd quarter so they look cool.


You smoked us for the 1st time in how many games? I think it was something like damn near 3 years! Congrats! Someday you'll learn that December blowouts really don't mean much in April/May/June. :cheers:


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> His boy just got *No masking.* on on National TV. He's not in the right frame of mind(a lot of Kobe groupies probably feeling like him right now). Poor kid.


You make it sound like the chant of Miami fans about Kobe actually means something.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

JoeD said:


> You make it sound like the chant of Miami fans about Kobe actually means something.


 bingo. when the game ended, he probably turned off the television, with a big grin on his face and danced a merry dance, a dance for all ages. he needs to learn how to separate his emotions from the truth, his enmity clouds his vision.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I could really care less what you think about our fan base. Did Kobe suck today? *YES!* They were stating the obvious. Can you back up that we have the dumbest fans and that we're getting dumber every year? Or are you just pissed that our team ruined your Christmas? Thank you.


Sure.

Florida, in both baseball and basketball is known for having dispassionate fans who are assembled mostly from migrants from other states like New York, and whose primary team is somebody other than the Heat. AS a result their crowd is rarely excited, offers virtually no home court advantage, and was literally a non factor until Shaq came and started motivating people to make noise during games. They're a horrid crowd. Is this really something that wasn't common knowledge?

Also I'm a Warriors fan, I hate the Lakers, nice guess though about ruining my Xmas. Lmao.


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

Being a fan of both teams, this game sucked for me. Normally I would be very excited about what D. Wade did today, but I don't know what to think. I wish it was a slightly close game, or Kobe would've played better to make things interesting. I also feel like the Lakers need wins more than the Heat being in the Western conference. As for the Kobe being an overrated defender- he is slightly. But it wasn't just Kobe guarding Wade straight up, 1-1. It seemed every possession Wade would get a screen up top and then things materialize from there. When someone gets hot no one can stop anyone in the NBA, I don't care who it is- even MJ has gotten torched. But, hopefully the Heat can build off this and the Lakers can bounce back.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

essbee said:


> Sure.
> 
> Florida, in both baseball and basketball is known for having dispassionate fans who are assembled mostly from migrants from other states like New York, and whose primary team is somebody other than the Heat. AS a result their crowd is rarely excited, offers virtually no home court advantage, and was literally a non factor until Shaq came and started motivating people to make noise during games. They're a horrid crowd. Is this really something that wasn't common knowledge?
> 
> Also I'm a Warriors fan, I hate the Lakers, nice guess though about ruining my Xmas. Lmao.


If you want to act like every team doesn't have bad fans or bandwagon fans, then that's fine. I'm a Heat-Marlins-Dolphins-Canes fan, and I have been for most of my life, and I'm damn sure I'm not the only one who roots for nothing but South Florida sports.

If you think Heat basketball started with Shaq, you are sadly, sadly mistaken.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

One pet peeve of mine: When fans speak of their team, using "we" as if they are any actual part of it, other than a relative bystander.

YOU don't need to do anything, the TEAM needs to get it together.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> When fans speak of their team, using "we" as if they are any actual part of it, other than a relative bystander.
> 
> YOU don't need to do anything, the TEAM needs to get it together.


 that is simply because people have vested tremendous psychological energy into sports, and as such the outcomes of these games have almost as much meaning as life or death itself. things shouldn't be that way but they are. its outlined more vastly in _influence_ by robert cialdini.

there's a famous story about a guy who became mute for 30 years for one reason or another, but upon hearing his favorite football team being spanked on the radio, immediately began cursing as if no time had passed.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> You smoked us for the 1st time in how many games? I think it was something like damn near 3 years! Congrats! Someday you'll learn that December blowouts really don't mean much in April/May/June. :cheers:


He has short-term memory. I'm assuming he doesn't remember getting sweeped in the playoffs, or that Wade AND Shaq didn't play in the only game they beat us.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

I`m fed up with kobe being ill....he gets the flu at least 8 times a year,im surprised his teammates even share a locker room with him he`s so illness prone 

Nationally televised game approaching,his team is undermanned and a win is unlikely,first thing out of his mouth to the press before the game is "i`ve got the flu" ....which translates as "if we win then i look the man,not even the flu can stop the mamba etc etc ..if we lose then i have a ready made excuse to fall back on" 

This is not just a random kobe bashing post,it`s something i`ve noticed repeatedly and todays apparent flu incident just bought it too my attention again


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Tragedy said:


> One pet peeve of mine: When fans speak of their team, using "we" as if they are any actual part of it, other than a relative bystander.
> 
> YOU don't need to do anything, the TEAM needs to get it together.


I've worked for the Heat the past 5 or so summmers...recieving a paycheck from the Miami Heat with my name on it entitles me to the use of "we".

One of my parents also works for one of the players on the team, so, it's like an extended family.

So yes, WE won today, WE are defending champs, and WE are slowly getting back to playing how WE are capable of.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

essbee said:


> Sure.
> 
> Florida, in both baseball and basketball is known for having dispassionate fans who are assembled mostly from migrants from other states like New York, and whose primary team is somebody other than the Heat. AS a result their crowd is rarely excited, offers virtually no home court advantage, *and was literally a non factor until Shaq came and started motivating people to make noise during games.* They're a horrid crowd. Is this really something that wasn't common knowledge?
> 
> Also I'm a Warriors fan, I hate the Lakers, nice guess though about ruining my Xmas. Lmao.


poor kid, you dont know any better, so ill let it go


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> poor kid, you dont know any better, so ill let it go


The Heat have one of the loudest crowds in the game, I don't know what that fruit cake is talking about.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heated said:


> The Heat have one of the loudest crowds in the game, I don't know what that fruit cake is talking about.


The problem is watching on TV doesn't do justice to the Heat's crowd. All the TV audience sees is the 1st 10-15 rows wrapping the court. Are there empty seats? Yes, they are not just season ticket holders, but the owners of many of those seats own those chairs for EVERY event at the AAA. They aren't just there for Heat games, so many of the time the same seats are left vacant. The "real" seats are always packed, and rowdy as hell. I've been to games at Atlanta, Indiana, Cleveland, Detroit and Miami, and only Detroit would be comparible to the noise from the AAA.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Honestly, this is going to be a blow out Lakers win.


Good call.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Shady* said:


> Good call.


Lol.


----------



## motimeabg (May 15, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Today? Yes. But overall, no.



Kobe isnt an overall better player then wade

the battle is between wade and lebron, theres no argueing that

u can have an argument for wade and lebron for being the best overall

im a totally neutral fan, im probably the most unbiased on this board, i follow all these great players and let me tell u

kobe is the best scorer out of the 3

wade and lebron are better overall no question

wade is mentally the best and thats what counts

not saying that kobe or lebron are weak mentally, but i think wade is on another level, really plays amazingly smart while we have seen kobe not always play smart, eg game 7 againts the suns


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Attacking fanbases is both disrespectful or stupid, oh wait, I forgot to mention grounds for suspension. So I'll let that problem handle itself. 

Great game today, just wish Kobe didn't have the flu so we'd have a better game. But couldn't he have taken painkillers and played well?


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> The problem is watching on TV doesn't do justice to the Heat's crowd. All the TV audience sees is the 1st 10-15 rows wrapping the court. Are there empty seats? Yes, they are not just season ticket holders, but the owners of many of those seats own those chairs for EVERY event at the AAA. They aren't just there for Heat games, so many of the time the same seats are left vacant. The "real" seats are always packed, and rowdy as hell. I've been to games at Atlanta, Indiana, Cleveland, Detroit and Miami, and only Detroit would be comparible to the noise from the AAA.


TV?

I've been to two Heat games, a Marlins game, and a few Devil Rays games. My job used to be traveling to train people in using a software my company makes and most of our clients were in New York or Florida so I attended tons of games in different markets. But at least you have the 'everybody wear white' thing which I think is cool.

Atlanta's crowd is lousy too.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I'd still give Kobe the edge, but for just this year, right now, Wade's the best of the 3.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

motimeabg said:


> Kobe isnt an overall better player then wade
> 
> the battle is between wade and lebron, theres no argueing that
> 
> ...


I'd still give Kobe the edge, but for just this year, right now, Wade's the best of the 3.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

gian said:


> Attacking fanbases is both disrespectful or stupid, oh wait, I forgot to mention grounds for suspension. So I'll let that problem handle itself.
> 
> Great game today, just wish Kobe didn't have the flu so we'd have a better game. But couldn't he have taken painkillers and played well?


You won't see Lakers fans(around here anyways) allowing the flu excuse. If sickness caused Kobe to play that poorly, he should have stayed home. If you're on the floor, we expect you to do your part. I'm sure Kobe and the Lakers as a whole will bounce back from this ****kicking.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

it's safe to say that he torched kobe today.. he was getting everything and anything he wanted. 

do you guys think that dwyane often sells foul calls though? i dont hate him, but man, i saw a few offensive flops.. and he's always grimacing.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

essbee said:


> TV?
> 
> I've been to two Heat games, a Marlins game, and a few Devil Rays games. My job used to be traveling to train people in using a software my company makes and most of our clients were in New York or Florida so I attended tons of games in different markets. But at least you have the 'everybody wear white' thing which I think is cool.
> 
> Atlanta's crowd is lousy too.


Your Miami Heat experience must of been between 01 and 03' when we sucked horribly and there was no one in the stands.

If not i'll just say I think your full of crap(there are a ton of haters on this board afterall.) I too have attended several home games, and from my experience our fans are anything but quiet.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You won't see Lakers fans(around here anyways) allowing the flu excuse. If sickness caused Kobe to play that poorly, he should have stayed home. If you're on the floor, we expect you to do your part. I'm sure Kobe and the Lakers as a whole will bounce back from this ****kicking.


Alot of respect for this post...Kobe had a bad game, but you have 11 other guys who can step up in his absense, they didn't today (outside of Turiaf maybe). The loss today was more than just Kobe struggling.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

www.starbury.com said:


> I`m fed up with kobe being ill....he gets the flu at least 8 times a year,im surprised his teammates even share a locker room with him he`s so illness prone
> 
> Nationally televised game approaching,his team is undermanned and a win is unlikely,first thing out of his mouth to the press before the game is "i`ve got the flu" ....which translates as "if we win then i look the man,not even the flu can stop the mamba etc etc ..if we lose then i have a ready made excuse to fall back on"
> 
> This is not just a random kobe bashing post,it`s something i`ve noticed repeatedly and todays apparent flu incident just bought it too my attention again


Everyone knows that you hate Kobe, just admit it, instead of twisting it and making it sound like you don't hate him.
Kobe is human, susceptible to illness, just like everyone of us. Kobe didn't come up with the flu today, he said he had the flu before New Jersey game.
I also admit that Kobe played badly today, and it is not due to his flu, he just had a bad game. But you got to stop this nonsense about Kobe not being sick.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Heated said:


> Your Miami Heat experience must of been between 01 and 03' when we sucked horribly and there was no one in the stands.
> 
> If not i'll just say I think your full of crap(there are a ton of haters on this board afterall.) I too have attended several home games, and from my experience our fans are anything but quiet.


So when the team sucked so did the crowd, and then Shaq shows up and the crowd is great?

How does this prove it's not a bandwagon city?

I don't see why Heat fans need to defend it either, if you are hardcorre enough to post on a message board you are not a bandwagoner.

But Miami is one of the biggest bandwagon crowds in the league. I'm sure if Atlanta or Memphis had Wade and Shaq they would be selling out as well.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

As a longtime Heat fan, I'm not much in love with Miami sports fans in general, and I think they deserve some of the mockery they get for being bandwagon-ish.

But I also think there is a very large, very active, very solid core of devoted Miami sports fans in South Florida that doesn't get nearly enough credit. You'd think the national media and others would recognize them every once in a while (amid all the mockery of the bandwagoners) but you never hear a thing about them. And that's a pity, because they're every bit the fans that more "prestigious" sports towns have.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Heated said:


> Your Miami Heat experience must of been between 01 and 03' when we sucked horribly and there was no one in the stands.
> 
> If not i'll just say I think your full of crap(there are a ton of haters on this board afterall.) I too have attended several home games, and from my experience our fans are anything but quiet.



It was 2002 when I traveled, it was when our new software had launched, so yes it's within that time frame. The crowd was terrible, uninterested, and didn't even attempt to give any motivation to the team when they needed it. When I went to the devil rays game the people in the surrounding Tampa Bay area didn't even know the team was playing. When I went to a Marlins game (I think one game was against the Phillies) there was about 5,000 people in the stands. It was like being at a high school game, except nobody was actually paying attention to the game. The couple in front of me was so busy talking to each other they weren't even watching the action on the field.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> So when the team sucked so did the crowd, and then Shaq shows up and the crowd is great?
> 
> How does this prove it's not a bandwagon city?


I never said anything about not being fair-weathered. That's an unfortunate thing in the Miami area, and i'm not proud of it.

The dude said our fans don't get into games. And from my experiences the building is usually rocking.



> I don't see why Heat fans need to defend it either, if you are hardcorre enough to post on a message board you are not a bandwagoner.


If the Lakers fans were being bashed for the hell of it i'm sure you'd take offense to it too.



> But Miami is one of the biggest bandwagon crowds in the league. I'm sure if Atlanta or Memphis had Wade and Shaq they would be selling out as well.


Our fans have been great long before Shaq or D-Wade. Just not when our best player was Eddie Jones and/or Caron Butler. Aside from those years we've always been a winning team and our fans always came out.

It's not like we're the only team that doesn't have a ton of empty seats when having a horrible season. Go watch some of the poorer teams this year, or any year and you'll see plenty.


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

The game was boring...people are sitting, and being bored out their mind...please dont expect them to cheer


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

D Wade outplayed Kobe today. Plain and simple, no need to sugar coat it. You can blame it on the flu, yadda yadda, but sometimes you just gotta accept who the better player is during any day. And today, Wade was defininitely the better player.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

a laker fan dissin a heat fan for having bandwagon fans... it would be ironic, if it wasnt so obvious. 

its still funny though.

wade gets star calls, laker fan and pjax complain (when they have both benefited from star calls for just about eternity)

heat get bandwagon fans, laker fan complains (when they have the world's first and biggest bandwagon)

and yet we still have to hear about how the lakers came out better in the shaq trade bla bla bla... face it guys, you are just adding fuel to the fire. everything you say just makes you (and the real, decent laker fans) look worse. 

but if you want to keep entertaining me, go ahead, be my guest, I love a good barbecue!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Heated said:


> I never said anything about not being fair-weathered. That's an unfortunate thing in the Miami area, and i'm not proud of it.
> 
> The dude said our fans don't get into games. And from my experiences the building is usually rocking.
> 
> ...


I'm a Laker fan, I can tell you I've witnessed every form of bashing possible... of course it was a lot worse when we had Shaq.

However one thing I will not do is defend bandwagoners, I hate them and don't group them in with Laker fans. So if you want to bash Laker bandwagoners be my guest.



> heat get bandwagon fans, laker fan complains (when they have the world's first and biggest bandwagon)
> 
> and yet we still have to hear about how the lakers came out better in the shaq trade bla bla bla... face it guys, you are just adding fuel to the fire. everything you say just makes you (and the real, decent laker fans) look worse.
> 
> but if you want to keep entertaining me, go ahead, be my guest, I love a good barbecue!


lol, I didn't realize the Lakers were good enough to have bandwagoners. Thanks for the faith in my team. And who is saying the Lakers came out on top in the Shaq trade? 

Try posting on this board more often before you claim to know about people's viewpoints.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

essbee said:


> It was 2002 when I traveled, it was when our new software had launched, so yes it's within that time frame. The crowd was terrible, uninterested, and didn't even attempt to give any motivation to the team when they needed it. *When I went to the devil rays game the people in the surrounding Tampa Bay area didn't even know the team was playing. When I went to a Marlins game (I think one game was against the Phillies) there was about 5,000 people in the stands. It was like being at a high school game, except nobody was actually paying attention to the game.* The couple in front of me was so busy talking to each other they weren't even watching the action on the field.


c'mon man, were talking about baseball here. lol not many ppl in florida care about baseball, at least not the teams anyways.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> c'mon man, were talking about baseball here. lol not many ppl in florida care about baseball, at least not the teams anyways.


That and the fans are like protesting to the management for the firesale a year after they won the world series.


----------



## faker fan (Dec 26, 2006)

Wade was on fire. Thats how it goes sometimes.
Kobe had a bad day. Thats how it goes sometimes.

I hoped both of them were on fire.. That would of been a greate game... It's all about the entertainment !!


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

hey Jamel, true im a lurker, and it seems i mixed up a thread from realgm defending the shaq trade from a laker view. my bad. 

but i couldnt resist replying to the bandwagon thing, because those heat bandwagoners are more than likely ex-laker bandwagon fans. 

no disrespect to you true laker fans.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> That and the fans are like protesting to the management for the firesale a year after they won the world series.


Lmao the year of the Marlins game was 2002 which is the year BEFORE they won the world series. Let's be honest, Florida just likes football.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Wade simply dominated both Kobe and the Lakers. Dominated. You can't even begin to argue against that. You know, I'm not so sure there's any difference at all in skill/talent level between Wade and LeBron anymore. I never did think they were that far apart, but now I pretty much consider them absolute equals (at least right now, LeBron is still nearly 3 years younger and has more room for improvement). I still maintain that Kobe is just a tiny bit better than the two, overall, but even that gap grows smaller by the day. By the end of the season, Wade, Kobe and LeBron could all be basically interchangeable. I don't know that LeBron does anything that much better than Wade, or vice versa, that either one of the two is vaulted over the other. Wade and LeBron are, for all intents and purposes, about equal and just barely behind Kobe (who's still the standard at the swingman spot, and one game isn't changing that).


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

essbee said:


> Lmao the year of the Marlins game was 2002 which is the year BEFORE they won the world series. Let's be honest, Florida just likes football.


Let's be honest...Florida OWNS the basketball world right now. The state owns both the collegiate and professional championships right now, and one of our football teams is in the national title game. Basically, Florida is a dominating sports state.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

essbee said:


> Lmao the year of the Marlins game was 2002 which is the year BEFORE they won the world series. Let's be honest, Florida just likes football.


I was actually talking about the present time. I didn't read all of the comments above.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Let's be honest...Florida OWNS the basketball world right now. The state owns both the collegiate and professional championships right now, and one of our football teams is in the national title game. Basically, Florida is a dominating sports state.


Yep, the state of Florida is performing really well right now in sports. What does that have to do with comments about the fan base?


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Shaq's from Texas....Wade's from Illinois...Kobe is from Italy...really these state pride arguments are even more ridiculous than the Kobe sucks chant.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

One on One said:


> Shaq's from Texas....Wade's from Illinois...Kobe is from Italy...really these state pride arguments are even more ridiculous than the Kobe sucks chant.


Local/state pride is a great part of sports, which part of the country are you from?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

This game would have been better had the Lakers showed up. Great game by Wade, good performance by the rest of the Heat, bad performance by Lakers supporting cast and a really terrible game by Kobe. Wade would have been hard to outplay in any case, but Kobe looked so out of sync that you have to think that flu (or something) wasn't right with him. He was dribbling off his foot and throwing jumpers off the side of the backboard.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Poor game for everyone to see on Christmas day. Lakers were terrible, but Ronny Turiaf had a fine game. 

Still can't figure out why he is at the end of the Lakers bench. I only have two theories, and both are rather weak.


----------

